# Nikon New Zealand Makes the D5 Official via Facebook



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<p>Nikon New Zealand outed the imminent Nikon D5 body before they were supposed to on their Facebook page. Nikon Rumors captured a screenshot before it disappeared.</p>
<p>I’d say this is a strange announcement for CES, but I guess consumers buy D5’s.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced.jpg" rel="attachment wp-att-24178"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-24178" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced-398x575.jpg" alt="Nikon-D5-camera-announced" width="398" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced-398x575.jpg 398w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced.jpg 498w" sizes="(max-width: 398px) 100vw, 398px" /></a></p>
<p>Your move Canon….. it’s coming soon :)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry, did they actually release any new info, confirm any rumours or release dates etc. or did they just create more buzz through a "marketing mistake"?!


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Your move Canon….. it’s coming soon



Nikon hasn't moved yet, they've just announced that they're thinking about moving sometime in the near, but unspecified future.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 5, 2016)

Nikon rumors guy says the announcement will come tonight. Once we have the Nikon specs, we should have a very good idea of what the 1DxII will be like, as the two companies tend to mirror one another in their flagships. 

Also, the new Fuji X-Pro II specs are floating about as well. 

Should be a fun couple of months around here.


----------



## George D. (Jan 5, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Nikon rumors guy says the announcement will come tonight. Once we have the Nikon specs, we should have a very good idea of what the 1DxII will be like, as the two companies tend to mirror one another in their flagships.



D5: phenomenal new AF system, highest standard ISO sensitivity, turbocharged workflow, built like a tank, most powerful dSLR in history. Wait! That sounds like the 1Dx.


----------



## George D. (Jan 5, 2016)

... and brace ourselves for the 5D4.


----------



## pedro (Jan 5, 2016)

George D. said:


> ... and brace ourselves for the 5D4.



for what? for a great allround body as the 5DIII or for a throwback? Still wish they'd come out with an enhanced 22 MPish sensor...!


----------



## George D. (Jan 5, 2016)

pedro said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > ... and brace ourselves for the 5D4.
> ...



No, it will be best 5D series of all time. Guaranteed.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Nikon New Zealand outed the imminent Nikon D5 body before they were supposed to on their Facebook page. Nikon Rumors captured a screenshot before it disappeared.</p>
> <p>I’d say this is a strange announcement for CES, but I guess consumers buy D5’s.</p>
> <p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced.jpg" rel="attachment wp-att-24178"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-24178" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced-398x575.jpg" alt="Nikon-D5-camera-announced" width="398" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced-398x575.jpg 398w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-camera-announced.jpg 498w" sizes="(max-width: 398px) 100vw, 398px" /></a></p>
> <p>Your move Canon….. it’s coming soon </p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



All Nicon is saying is that they consider it to be the best Nicon camera. ISO is in effect a binary multiplier. There is no such a thing as a "standard" - there only is a maximum usable multiplier. The maximum usable multiplier is governed by the bit-depth of the AD converter together with the quiescent noise floor in relation to the voltage level that represenst the complete absence of light.

The best image for representing how ISO works is a 30cm ruler placed on top of a printed scale that ranges from 0 Volts to maximum Volts.
0cm is a fixed pivot point around which the ruler can describe an arc.
30cm is the measuring point at which the printed scale can be read off.
Along the centre of the ruler is a slot cut into it in which can slide a lever that represents the actual analog voltage and can only move up or down, and thereby causes the ruler to pivot around its fixed point.
When the leaver is at the 30cm point the voyage read off is identical to the actual voltage.
When the leaver is closer to the 0cm point a comparatively small movement of the leaver causes the 30cm point to move further than it would have if the leaver was at the 30cm point.
100 ISO can be considered to be the same as having the leaver at the 30cm point - a 1:1 ratio.
200 ISO can be considered to be where the leaver is positioned at the point where the 30cm point moves 2 times the distance the leaver moved
400 ISO is likewise positioning the leaver so that the 30cm point moves double the distance it moved for the ISO 200 leaver.

Eventually the leaver gets closer and closer to the 0cm point on the ruler, and a smaller and smaller movement of the lever causes larger and larger movement of the 30cm point, until almost no movement at all causes maximum movement of the 30cm reading point.

The scale printed scale is used for setting the position of the leaver and for reading the voltage from the 30cm point.
The issue becomes quantization noise when setting the leaver to represent the actual voltage, and reading the 30cm voltage to the closest mark on the scale.
That quantization noise is due to the gaps between marks on the scale at each end.
The higher the ISO the smaller that leaver has to move to represent complete dark and maximum brightness, but the marks on the scale remain the same whether it be ISO 100 or ISO 8000.
At the most extreme ISO the voltage change is so tiny, and the gaps in the scale so competitively large that a miniscule change in voltage can cause large imperfectly maoped changes in the read-out voltage.

To summarize, the fineness of the scale - the smallness of the gaps between the points on the scale means a more accurate read-out of tiny voltage changes, and the longer the gap on the ruler between the leaver and the read-out point means the greater the dynamic range.
Thus the nervana of maximum DR and maximum ISO eventually becomes how much should the difference between 1 photon and 2 photons be represented at the read out point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> *The best image for representing how ISO works* is a 30cm ruler placed on top of a printed scale that ranges from 0 Volts to maximum Volts.



I hope not!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 5, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> All Nicon is saying is that they consider it to be the best Nicon camera. ISO is in effect a binary multiplier. There is no such a thing as a "standard" - there only is a maximum usable multiplier. The maximum usable multiplier is governed by the bit-depth of the AD converter together with the quiescent noise floor in relation to the voltage level that represenst the complete absence of light.



It's also dependant on the number of photons you collect.

I had a play the other day deciding what could be achieved within the limits of the 35mm format:

100%QE, Zero readout noise etc

Determined that by "DxO image quality standards" i.e. by using their ISO rating method, you'd get a rated ISO of about 50,000~100,000.

So there's some way to go yet before we need to move away from the 35mm standard ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> All Nicon is saying is that they consider it to be the best Nicon camera. *ISO* is in effect a binary multiplier. There is no such a thing as a "*standard*" - there only is a maximum usable multiplier.



Er...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iso _International Organization for *Standardization*_

"Photographic film's sensitivity to light (its "film speed") is described by ISO 6, ISO 2240 and ISO 5800. Hence, the film's speed is often referred to as by its ISO number."


----------

